# Feeding Feral injured Pigeon



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello everyone, I’ve had a wild Feral Pigeon living in my house now for about 3 months. He’s was recovering from some very serious injuries and is very determined to get back on his feet. I’m not sure if getting on his feet is something that will happen for him but I’m giving him the chance. 

My question is, he’s been eating wild bird seed this entire time. I wasn’t planning on having him around this long and know that the wild bird seed may not be nutritious enough for him. Unfortunately I only have access to a local Pet-smart (or online stores). I would really appreciate any advice and online links to products I can purchase to assist with the birds health. Especially where I can buy grit or oysters shells already prepared for consumption. 

Thank you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi! Thank you for rescuing him. Ferals are my favorite. Our first beloved pet pigeon, Phoebe, was a critically injured feral who we fixed up who became our dearest love. Do you hacpve a local feed store? We get pigeon mix and pgeon grit there.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

I do have a local feed store that I have never gone too. I don’t have any idea what too ask for. Is grit something that most feed stores carry? Are there options on type or style of grit? I guess what I’m asking is, will the clerk understand what I’m asking for when I walk in and ask for grit? 🙂


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would call them and ask what they have. I get red pigeon grit. Shipping is expensive so i try to get whatever they stock. I get Winners Cup pigeon feed. They tend to have large bags but the stuff lasts a long time. Also ask what pugeon food and products they can order.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

I just called them. They have 14% and regular grit. They also have crushed oyster seeds. They are closing in 10min so I will not be able to make it out till tomorrow to pick some up. Any advice on which grit I should get between the two options? And will I need any additional items to mix with the oyster shells? Or do I mix the shells with the grit and at what ratio? Thanks.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry for the delay. I’ve been on the fence about putting the bird down. His health is good but he can not walk or sit correctly. He healed from the injury’s that he had when I found him in 2 months. However, twords the end of the second month I came home to find him with his leg stuck in between a T-shirt and the cord powering his heating mat. His leg was bent in a bad position and he stopped using it. He was in a lot of pain for another month due too his new leg injury and I considered putting him down then but thought with his overall health being good I will hold out too see how his leg heals. At the end of November, before I posted this post about the grit I was ready too take him in to be put down again. However I came home and with a small amount of help from me he was able to stand but would fall when putting weight on his bad leg, but that was expected. Since he was showing progress I decided to hold off again for another month (the end of the year). But I came home again last week to find he no longer will attempt to try too put weight on his bad leg. I think he was trying too hard too walk and injured the leg again, but the injury does not seem to be as bad this time. Maybe a sprain. So I hand feed him food and water every morning and evening. At these times I message and stretch his legs to help motivate blood flow, muscle growth, and flexibility. He doesn’t seem to mind too much, and when he does mind I treat him to one safflower seed at a time for tolerating me and that calms him down. I was holding off on the grit as I was loosing motivation after his reinjurying himself. But with his increasing motivation to cooperate and let me assist with his rehab I decided to hold off again till the end of the month and reevaluate then.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is improving, if slowly. Am trying to rehabilitate a small toad who lost the ability to use his limbs or feed himself or do oretty much anything for several months, and can appreciate how much patience is required. But he is healing, in small increments, and slowly regaining limb use and normal behavior. Am not sure why your bird cannot use his limbs ( toad had lack of calcium). Could you pls post a photo of your bird? Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We really need to see a photo. It may help.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

The Bird bird came down with a tree that was chopped down on a family members property. I underestimated the extent of the birds injuries initially. I believe he had a broken femur or hip, and possibly a broken tail bone. He was sensitive too touch to his hip area but I knew something was very wrong when he did nothing to defend himself from us. He would look at me and as I reached down too pick him up the first time he just sat there and did nothing. He had one good leg and one bad leg. After the first 2 months the bad leg healed but has yet to regain its full strength. When I found him caught in the electrical cord it was his good I injured leg that was stuck. So now he had 2 bad legs. His healed leg is now his dominant leg (but still weak) while his other legs seems to be completing its healing process and will need time to built up strength. What has made this more difficult is his continuously unintentionaly hearting himself. When he had one good strong leg and one bad leg he would kick his good leg up into the underside of his wing and claw into the flesh. I placed medical tape on the underside of his wing so the claws would not dig in. When he injured the good leg and had his bad leg heal he then kicked the healed leg up into the bottom side of his other wing clawing into the flesh there. I eventually found that if I layed him on his back instead of sitting him on a nest he would stop clawing into his wings. Both his wings had a brown bloody stain in them for another month as they healed as well. When he got mad he would kick his legs up hard and lean his head forward (as if doing a sit up) and his claw would get stuck under his beak. I ended up taking medical tape and wrapping the tips of his claws to keep them from cutting into him. He was injurying himself faster than he could heal. But as time went on he fought me less and trusted me more. Now I feel like we have a system worked out that works for both of us, mostly me I guess. I have a spare bedroom that is not used in the house so he has that all to himself. The room is temperature controlled and kept at 85 degrees at all times. I tried lowering the temp to 80, but found out since he is living on the floor level he begins to become cold as that is the part of the room that looses heat first. So 87 degrees keeps the floor level at a comfortable level for him while adding $80 a month to my electrical bill. I can’t be with him at all times so I’ve excepted that he will willingly get out of his bedding and drag himself around the room trying to get on his feet. I figured it’s a good workout for him but is stresses me out to watch him do it. So we have somehow come to an agreement that he will not attempt to walk until I leave the room. And all the draging himself around the room has caused him too loose and damage a good portion of feathers on his tail and wings.

Here are some pictures of him grooming himself while I hold him. It’s what he does almost immediately every time I pick him up. I tried to get some shots of his legs and claws. The claw too the left on the picture is the one that he is just recovering from now. I had my doubt about it, but just last week he started to open up the claw more and more. For the last month he’s had it shut in a little ball. I had cut out a diamond shape peice of hard stock paper and used it to open up and the claw while he groomed himself. But now he is doing it on his own. He also has a full range of motion with both legs. However he protects the leg that is on the left by keeping it close to his body. I usually pull this leg away from the body and flex it in all directions to warm it up for him. After that he’s more willing to use it normally while pointed up in the air but still has no strength. This maybe due to a lack of calcium like you’ve mentioned. I’ve been feeding him wild bird seed for 3 months now and nothing else. I was not expecting for him too be around this long. So I know I will need to supliment for the lack in nutrition from the wild bird seed. This is why I’m looking into grit and calcium but really have no idea what I’m doing or looking for. I asked the feed store if they have red grit and responded with “we have 14% grit and regular grit for Pigeons.” I’m going to go in tomorrow to ask them more questions in person. They also have oyster shells, so I’m hoping to pick some up to provide calcium. But I don’t know how to prepare or mix them. I’m sure my question will be annoying too the store clerk but I hope they will be willing to help me out.

Pictures of him grooming himself too show his size, mass, plumage, gen health


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Picture of his feet. Please ignore the dirty medical tape on the nails. I removed the tape when we were working on his walking as it may help him grab a hold of the work out mat I placed down to provide a firm yet forgiving surface. However, he threw a fit that same day and somehow got his claw caught under his eyelid. It was very very strange and unexpected. I immediately taped the claws back up as it gives the tip a wider area making it harder to dig or get caught in things. He doesn’t seem to mind the tape.

I’ve also been attempting to correct the I shoveled plumage by bathing him in warm water. This usually sets all the feathers straight again. However I’ve decided to leave him unbathed this time so the picture can reflect to conditions that I find his feathers in about every 3 days from his attempts to get on his feet while I’m gone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You aren't keeping him on his back now, are you? If he can't use the legs and they don't come back to where he can walk, then he has no quality of life really.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you very much for all of your dedication and help for this poor thing, you obviously care for him\her very much. I know it's difficult, but the bird is obviously a fighter. Please don't put him\her down.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

I got him some red grit with oyster shells, Pigeon feed, and chicken pellets from the local feed store. The clerk said the chicken pellets have a lot of protein. They also have oyster shells by themselves but the clerk said The red grit will do just fine. The bird was beginimg to get a long pointy tip on his beak but the grit took that off almost immediately. It’s some really abrasive stuff. Im first giving him water, then a bowl of chicken pellets until he looses interest, then the red grit until he looses interest, and finally the pigeon feed. And of course more water throughout. He eats a lot of each. Should I be limiting the amount of grit or chicken pellets? 

I was laying the bird on his back when he refused to sit on his broken bones. After the bones healed I began to sit him down normally again. However since he’s hurt his leg again, last week, he refuses to sit normally again. I’ve been laying him on his back since then but he doesn’t stay on his back the whole time. Only for a couple of hours and then he flips himself over and flop around the room for a couple of more hours. Sometimes he flips himself over almost immediately after I leave the room. His bad leg seems to have healed to where it was before the injury occurred last week. But he’s still refusing to let me set him down In a sitting position. I tried for 40min and gave up. He’ll be sitting on the floor in an hour or two on his own free will.

John I’m hoping it doesn’t come too that. I try to keep myself mentally prepared in case the time comes when it’s obvious there are no other options. But even then I know the decision will be difficult. I do enjoy having the little guy around but sometimes it troubles me to think that the help I think I’m providing the little guy is actually torture if him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plse don't put him on his back, that is totally unnatural for a pigeon and he will just keep on struggling if you do that. Get him a cage, 50 x 50 cm will do. This will prevent him from keeping on moving around and just injuring himself. Put down a soft blanket for him to lay on. Put his food, water and grit inside there for easy reach. Don't limit his food and grit, he will know when to stop eating. Cover half of the cage with an old towel so that he feels protected.

Ask around the petshops for a liquid calcium (with added Vit D3) and this you can add to his drinking water. A bit of sunlight will do him good every day, half an hour is more than enough. Just put the cage outside and keep an eye on him so that he does not overheat. Don't handle him too much, give him time to recover.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you put rolled towels or washcloths next to him, maybe he can stay rightside up while he heals. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Marina, I’ll give that a shot. I’ve been finding him daily sitting on his wing. He can easily get out of that position but I believe that he is doing it to keep the weight off his injury leg. I’ll attach a picture. The quality is bad as he’s found comfort resting under the futon that’s in the room. Do the picture is from a distance but you’ll get the idea. 

Since he’s refusing to let me put him in a sitting position I decided I’ll have to work him into trusting that position again. I can tell he really enjoys laying on his back so I can understand why he refuses to sit. But if he must then he must. It took me 3 hours of slowing working with him and rewarding him. A little fighting was involved as well but he’s accepting the position again.

Cweb - that’s pretty much what I’m doing but with T-shirt’s. I think I’m finding that having his wing push against his injured leg is causing him pain. Which is probably why he like to lay on his back as his wing rest slightly away from his body. I took a piece of cloth and placed it between his wing and body to release some of the pressure. 

I also found he started clawing his good leg into the underside of his wing again. The cut is pretty bad but the area is small. I was lucky enough to catch it before he did much damage. I cleaned up the blood and covered the wound in antiseptic cream like I did the times befor. I believe the cream may have some kind of pain relief in it ( it’s a dog cream) because when he would see the bottle before he would be happy to let me spread his wing to apply the cream. This time he put up a pretty good fight until I finally got the first drop of cream in place. Then I think he realized what this was and let me take control of his wing again.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Him sitting on his wing. His bad leg is the one on the left (his right).


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor birdie. I've seen members on the forum do the following for pigeons with leg injuries: take an old t-shirt and cut 2 openings in for the legs to go through. Now you will have to hang the t-shirt from something so that his body rests on the t-shirt with the legs going through the opening. Don't put him too high, let his feet just touch the ground but without any weight on them. Put his food and water on a level in front of him for easy reach. 

Don't know if this will help. Maybe you can keep him for a week like that and see if there's any improvement.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, the hammock. I tried it but it only works for 30min and he’s fighting to get out again. He always wins too. I Velcroed him into a little burrito wrap when I first got him and he got out of that too somehow. Nothing that I have tried has worked except for laying him on his back. I’ve even come home and found him across the room laying on his back, haha. But I know you guys are right when you say he needs to be as close to sitting normally as possible. He made the greatest improvements towards walking After the first time I had started to sit him normally. But then he reinjured his leg again. Hes been laying on his back for 4-6 hours a day and then sitting on his wing since then. I’ll try to keep him on his stomach 100% of the time from now on but I can tell you, especially from just leaving his room, it won’t be easy for me the first few days. He can sure put up a fight 🙂.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there an avian vet or rescue near you who can look at his legs and feet? Not sure how he hurt his legs or feet. Where do you live so we might recommend someone? Thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just keep him as still as possible for a week or 2. That's why a small cage will work best so that he does not move around much. If a vet can take x-rays you will be able to find out exactly what is wrong. But then the vet will probably suggests euthanizing the pigeon, depending on what is wrong with him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

When we first adopted our injured feral, Phoebe, she had a broken wing and her hesd was practically stitched back on ( she gsd flown into a fan). She had to be kept in a small parakeet cage so she couldnt flap or move around much until she healed. But she healed. It depends on what is wrong with the birds feet or legs. Hope he is fixable. Is he/she getting calcium/D3? Where do you live? Palomacy has resources and members everywhere including a resource map on their website of pigeon friendly vets and rescues in the US.
http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resources/some-pigeon-dove-friendly-rescues-in-the-us/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those pictures are too unclear to see anything. The antibiotic cream with the pain reliever in it shouldn't be used as the pain reliever is said to be toxic to birds.
Is he getting the bird vitamins?


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you Cweb. I looked at the palomacy website and found a pigeon Rescue in Sacramento CA. That’s 1.5 hours from me. I’m going to give them a call and see what they suggest. 

When I first got the pigeon I had called 2-3 local vets (not avion - I was not aware of such a thing at the time) and they all immediately suggested euthanasia so I decided not to take him to a vet. I called our local wild bird rescue and they said they could not help as their organization did not consider pigeons to be wild birds. I even called a guy who was selling pigeons on Craigslist too see if he would be willing to care for an injured pigeon. He had a heavy accent and had no idea what I was asking.

Eventually I found the only local avion vet. I was going to take him in but decided if the vet suggested euthanasia i would accept his recommendation. And even if I tell myself I am not going too I know I will. I once pulled a badly injured kitten from the engine compartment of a friends car. It was a cold night and the little guy must have found the recently running engine warm. My friend started up the car and we heard a scream and found the little guy unconscious and with a broken jaw. I took him too the local vet to get stitched up and the vet gave me an estimate of several hundred dollars with no guarantee. I said let’s do it and he told me since the cat is a stray it would be best to put him down. I talked to him a little more to consider all the options but in the end we put the little guy down. I worry this vet will go the same way.

I’m hoping palomacy will be different.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Also, I hope your toad is doing better. 

The birds leg has done much better since starting to sit him upright again. I can tell much of the pain he was feeling before is gone and we are working on muscle building now. He’s opening both talons and extending both legs like normal. If I help hold his weight we extends both legs like normal now. Before he always kept one leg close to his body or refused to open his foot. I imagined when I finally would see him hold both legs out like normal I would be excited. And I was for a second. But I’ve learned just how much of a rollercoaster ride this can be and control my emotions as much as I can. When I see him walk with no difficulty I will be excited 🙂.

For all others: can someone please post a link to the vitamins I should be using? Preferably from amazon.com. I’m not a bird person and have no idea of the bird related recourse around me. Every place I have gone locally for supplies has ben very limited. Thank you.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

And for anybody else who may be reading this thread now or in the future. I found the following link and video explaining how to exercise a birds leg very helpful. 

http://www.exoticpetvet.com/instructions-for-physical-therapy-in-birds.html

https://youtu.be/AaYxKraSUh0


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is getting better! I read your PT link and watched the video with interest ( am trying to do pt with a toad). Your patience is admirable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You aren't sure of what is wrong with the legs. Exercising can cause more harm depending on what is causing the problem. If he cannot be helped, than euthanizing may be kinder. It isn't the length, but the quality of life that counts.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

When I found him the leg in question was good and healthy. His other leg was broken but has since healed. The good and healthy leg became tangled in the cord powering his heating mat and a T-shirt. It got stuck and got twisted around pretty bad. I was at work for 12hrs and don’t know exactly at what time of the day it happened so I don’t know how long he was in that position. I was in a lot of pain due to that injury for a month. I almost had him put down then but thought that 1 month worth of pain would be worth trading for life. After the month he was a lot more comfortable with the leg but had lost all strength and the use of his talon. I worked with him for two weeks after that too build strength in both legs. This leg became stronger but he would still not open his foot. He was able to walk for 4-5 steps then while flapping his wings, however he would slam his bad leg down while his talon was still close every time. I could not see him being able too walk in this configuration and verbally told him that I would be putting down by the end of the week if he can’t get his foot worked out. I also worked overtime with him to strengthen his foot by taking a diamond shape piece of hard stock paper (where each nail would meet the diamond at one corner like a foot splint) and used it to hold his foot open as if he was naturally standing on it. I would then let the foot close and then hold it open again with the hard stock paper. We did this over and over again for hours. I know I’m not suppose to be handling him but I do handle him A LOT to try to do physical therapy, feeding, and cleaning. At was at the end of the week that I came home and found that he had injured his bad leg again. This time he was not in pain like before (before the pain was very obvious) but he refused to put any weight on the foot. I believe the first injury may have been a tissue injury such as ligament or tendon which is probably worse than a broken bone. How it will heal I know is up in the air. Since he was making an effort to walk we continued too move forward. The second injury to the leg I believe is an irritation to the original injury and I’m hoping due to a lack of muscle strength holding the joints in place like they should be. His behavior after this injury was very calm and relaxed which is what made me believe that it is not that bad, he just can’t put weight on it for the time being. The weekend too put him down came and he got very lucky, or unlucky depending on where you stand on the matter. I had a meeting in an hour and thought I would stop Vy the vet and quickly work things out for his euthanisation and continue to my meeting. I decided not to risk a possible delay and let the bird stay for the weekend. The next day the little guy started opening and closing his foot on his own. It was very weak then but today he’s doing it like a normal bird. He could still not bear any weight on the leg and was resting on his back. It was around this time that cweb suggested I search for pigeon grit at local feed store and hay and marina advise I should not put the bird on his back any longer. Since letting him rest in a sitting position his leg strength has improved at a surprising rate. He’s able to extend both legs out in a normal standing position now while bearing weight on both legs at the same time. Not enough weight to hold up his own weight and not an equal amount of weight on both legs. But it is obvious that the legs are getting stronger both by feeling the amount of pressure he’s Able to push out with and visually by watching the muscle growth. 

I have noticed that the weaker the leg is the higher the leg is pointed when attempting to push himself up. When the legs were in very bad shape they would push straight out and not down at all. As they became stronger they would point down further more and more. Right now he is pushing his bad leg at -40 degrees under him (if the floor is the 0 plane). He is able to push straight down if I pick him up and apply less pressure. So I’m hoping with continued exercise he’ll have the strength to push straight down and finally lift his own weight.

I do understand that if the injury he received is a tissue injury it may possibly still be healing. So when we exercise I never apply too much pressure. Sometimes I wonder if the amount of resistance I am applying is enough to do anything. But right now I am following they anything helps idea and continuing to cross my fingers about the leg injury.

So the short answer would be: No, I don’t know what is wrong with the leg 🙂.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is he getting mixed bird vitamins, and a calcium with D3 supplement? He needs that.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Jay, no Mixed food vitamins or Calcium with D3. I wouldn’t even know where too look for these items. If you can refer me to a specific product online I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For calcium/D3 I use CalciBoost. In the UK it would be CalciVet. They also have have different bird vitamins which you can add to the water. Google it. If he is going to strengthen his legs then he needs vitamins and calcium with D3.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you for the help Jay. I found a CalciBoost that’s made for human consumption. I was not sure if this was the same one that you are using or not so I went with the following two bird products too be safe.

Ecotrition Vita-Sol High Potency Multi-Vitamin Bird Supplement, 2-Ounce (D372) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LODCPG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_R1jhCb0RAZ3G4


Zoo Med Avian Calcium Bird Food, 8-Ounce https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0027IZTJA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_z7jhCbF6TR634


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't want bird food that has calcium in it. You need a calcium supplement that also contains the right amount of D3. Without the D3, the bird cannot use the calcium he gets. He needs the D3 to be able to absorb the calcium. Go on a pigeon supply site and look for CalciBoost/D3.

This is what you want.
https://www.allparrotproducts.com/the-birdcare-company-calciboost-liquid/

Where are you located?


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m located in the Central Valley of California. The vitamin drops contain Vitamin D3. Will this be enough? If not then I’ll get the CalciBoost as well. 

The vitamin supplement contains vitamin A, vitamin D3, thiamine, riboflavin, pyroxidine (vitamin B6), pantothenic acid, choline and niacinamide.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You still wouldn't have the calcium supplement. I don't think the vitamins would be enough.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3. You want calcium plus D3. We get Calciboost and it is great because you just put a small amount of tge liquid concentrate in a water jug and use that for their water a couple times per week.


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Sounds good. I am attempting to put in my order for The CalciBoost but am unsure what I should select on the “Grams” option. All seem to be the same is it’s grams PER oz? What do you select for your birds?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is one place from which i have bought calciboost. It is described in ml. Gram would be a dry powder weight.
https://allbirdproducts.com/products/calciboost?variant=15412748222582
All Parrot Products sells both liquid and powdered calciboost. Here is the liquid ad, as you have shown.
https://www.allparrotproducts.com/the-birdcare-company/


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

In the picture you posted, the amounts are just the weight\quantity in different kinds of measurements.

500ml = 16.9oz
100grams = 3.5oz
etc. Just google "ml to oz" or use this link for a converter: 
https://www.rapidtables.com/convert/weight/gram-to-ounce.html


----------



## Blue2swing (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. Very much appreciated! I’m assuming the grams selection in the allparrot products doesn’t mean anything since it is a liquid solution but for some reason you still have to pick one of the options (closest would be the 400Grams for 500mls). But, Just to be safe I went with cweb’s link at allBirds products were you only have to pick mls. Should be arriving in 2 days. Again thank you everyone for the info and especially Jay for introducing me to the product.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You will be happy with it. It's a really good product, and the birds don't mind it at all. Some other things I have tried, they don't like and so don't drink the water. You can mix just enough for the one bird, so will need to cut it down a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi I rescued a pigeon that was being attacked , but now I don't know what to do with the pigeon. I don't know if it's wings is broken, the pigeon is bleeding so I put it in a box and spray some saline on the skin, then I put a small bowl of water. I would like someone to adopt the pigeon and help care for it please.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jaikaran, Where do you live so we might suggest resources for your injured pigeon?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We can't help you unless we know where you are.


----------

